# Super Sliders



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

Picked up a couple sets of these to enable me to move furniture on my own. Spent about $18 at lowes. I liked the slip on wool covers for the wood floors because they're thicker than felt which makes them less likely to scratch the floor if a piece of debri gets caught underneath. 

I remember bill posting a thread on moving furniture a while back n people suggesting felt sliders. These may be a bit better.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a bag full of sliders- I can move mountains with tham- and have. Theryre not only great- indispensable


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

BrushJockey said:


> I have a bag full of sliders- I can move mountains with tham- and have. Theryre not only great- indispensable


 Same here Brush.My wife bought the one you see on tv with the leverage tool also.I was teasing her about it and behind her back I used it on a job on some loaded down bedroom furniture and you can actually lift mountains with them.Great tools for moving.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

A leverage too would be nice. I tried to lift my loaded hutch and slip these under.. No dice


----------



## ltd (Nov 18, 2010)

yep, i have a bucket full . use on every job ,gotta have them.its the one thing if you ever accidentally leave a few behind, you'll never here from ho


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Sully,

The EZ Move furniture lifter we all discussed back in November has served me exceptionally well.










I bought one at Bed Bath and Beyond for $19.95 ......



*BUT WAIT !* .... there's more ............


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

daArch said:


> Sully,
> 
> The EZ Move furniture lifter we all discussed back in November has served me exceptionally well.
> 
> ...


 Target carries them also.


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

I have a gallon bucket full of those too! I wish I had the lifter too but my wonder bar and a screwdriver works in a pinch!


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

mudbone said:


> Target carries them also.


Sounds like a trip to target is in order.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I moved a clients carefully balanced grandfather clock across the room with my super sliders and it still worked! Thank you Super Sliders!

(true story they're awesome I want that lever now)


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

These things are indeed wonderful - right up there with the plastic ketchup bottle. This weekend I found the next great thing - square bottom taco shells. I was sitting there watching that loaded taco standing upright on my plate and wondering why it took so long for someone to come up with this...like the years and years of glass ketchup bottles and struggling to move furniture.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Sliders are good, but that aren't perfect. In my own home they left a groove in the floor from sliding the furniture. Beware.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

faux,

was that a plastic slider or one padded with carpet or felt?

One does need to make sure that the floor is clean and also the slider. A quick damp mopping not only picks up the grit, but also lubricates the slide path. 

But I use self made carpeted sliders for wood floor - PLUS making sure no grit is present.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

You know, they were the ones that were just plastic. Maybe if they had that cloth thing, it wouldn't have done it. Live and learn.


----------

